# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Ion Minulescu

## shigjeta

*With Autumn in My Room
*
Autumn knocked on my window last night, 
She knocked with fingers of cold rain- 
As usual, she asked, very polite, 
For me to let her in my room, again, 
Then shell bring tobacco for my pipe, And expensive cigarettes from Rotterdam.

I looked around, I looked inside me: 
The stove is cold, 
The pipe is cold, 
The hand is cold, 
The mouth is cold.

God! ... How could I ever let her go?
If she leaves, who knows how long shell be? 
What if this fall, to my shock, 
Autumn will knock 
For the last time at the door of my slum? 
"Donnez-vous la peine d'entrer, Madame..." 
And the woman with the eyes of smoke,
Entered, all humble and suspicious, 
Like a prophecy the Sybil spoke- 
False and vicious... 
She came in... 
And my room in just an instant 
Warmed up like a bread oven, 
With a spiral of smoke in the flue,
And with the kiss of Autumn, who tomorrow, 
Will die-oh heavens!...
Sick with the flu...

----------

